# Trailer jet question



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Currently I am running a Myers trailer jet with a D60 pump. I use 500 foot of 3/4" hose and make 2500 psi @35 gpm. I am toying with the idea of mounting a second reel on the trailer with 200ft of 1/2 for easier access residential 4" CO. worried about to much back pressure to the pump. I plan on attaching the 3/4" hose directly to the 1/2" reel to provide water


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Sorry forgot to add: my question is what are your thoughts or suggestions? Anyone done anything similar.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

The main thing I can think of is that a 35 gpm machine is for large pipe if you use it residential the 4" and 6" will back up. But I would test what your flow is with the engine at idle or low rpm, I pump 25 gpm in 4" all the time and it is different at each job because if there is a major obstruction or two or three I have to watch the back flow. Once you know what your GPM is at idle ( And I mean test it with a 55 gallon drum and a watch) then you will have to get a smaller diameter nozzle to make the 2500 psi your pump is rated for since you won't be running at your normal rpm. So it will take some work and it has a little danger to it.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Update. So I hooked it up in the shop yesterday. We are running about 25 gpm on half throttle in the 1/2" hose. Just going to have to be careful it I guess


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)




----------

